# Down right



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sinful. "Tear Up Cake". One way to use a dozen eggs and a lb of butter.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm! My blood sugar would jump to 600+....maybe someday.... when I'm on my deathbed LOL!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One bite would be about all I could handle.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is first time I've made it and most likely the last!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm not pernickity, it looks good to me Patti!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Way too rich for you too, Patty?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh yeah, Robin! Jim is diabetic and I've been doing weight watchers for awhile now. One bite is probably about 100 points! This one is for bible study group tomorrow evening. What doesn't get eaten will go to work with me Tuesday.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What the heck is that?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's called a "tear up cake" and it's supposed to look like it's torn apart. It's something between a Texas sheet cake and a German chocolate cake.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll take a piece!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Be right there CQ!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My favorite cake I bake is called a great cake. Devil's food cake, filled with canned cherries, and fluffy white frosting. The frosting is somewhat like marshmallow. I use cherry pie filling, but want to try the next one with canned sweet black cherries, drained. 

I just found this Crisco shortening that comes in a stick form. I think that would probably produce better cookies than using oil or margarine.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Or, maybe I need to go to Fla and see Karen!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oooo, you're welcome to my place any time.  

Never heard of this! Probably for the best... haha.


----------

